# my last ever post is about mr mortgage



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

hey mr mortgage,ever watch the movie cape fear?remember robert deniro in it as the bad guy with all the tattoos and quotes from the bible?was that really you and not deniro,because all your posts sound just like him.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

widescreened said:


> hey mr mortgage,ever watch the movie cape fear?remember robert deniro in it as the bad guy with all the tattoos and quotes from the bible?was that really you and not deniro,because all your posts sound just like him.


I told you to keep that a secret man!!!  That's the last time I tell you any secrets, geez.

But no, I havent seen that movie, I dont know if that comment was just to poke fun at me or a slap in the face or maybe both LOL


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

you know (and i'm being serious here), i really like you, mrmortgage, 'cause you're so darned good natured about everything. you just refuse to take offense to anything. i think that's great


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> you know (and i'm being serious here), i really like you, mrmortgage, 'cause you're so darned good natured about everything. you just refuse to take offense to anything. i think that's great


Ahhh cool agentcooper, that's nice of ya  It's makes me feel all special!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Another mrmortgage groupee here... he shakes the dust from his feet with a sense of humor.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

littlecrocodile said:


> Another mrmortgage groupee here... he shakes the dust from his feet with a sense of humor.


        :mrgreen: Oh thank you littlecrocodile! I never had a groupee before :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

widescreened, youve got mail. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

let it be known that this is NOT the last post ever by widescreened. 

and widescreened, i am holding you to that. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Mr. Mortgage...I still love you man. You are so sexy.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Mr. Mortgage...I still love you man. You are so sexy.


I love you too man...but you can't have my Budlight. :x 8)


----------



## worldwideput (Nov 25, 2005)

Mr. Mortgage,
YOu seem to be a pretty popular guy or gal, I don't know which. Anyways, what is your story. I see that Jesus has healed you and I'm waiting for Him to do that to me. I've been a Christian for almost three years and He is the only reason I am alive. I would have drowned in a complete sea of hopelessness.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

worldwideput said:


> Mr. Mortgage,
> YOu seem to be a pretty popular guy or gal, I don't know which. Anyways, what is your story. I see that Jesus has healed you and I'm waiting for Him to do that to me. I've been a Christian for almost three years and He is the only reason I am alive. I would have drowned in a complete sea of hopelessness.


Check your PM's


----------

